# Unit Code HZZAB at Lakeshore Reserve



## lwhitt (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Friends,

My family and I own 2 silver weeks (enrolled in DC) at Marriott Oceanwatch. We love our home resort and have only exchanged once to go to Aruba so we have very little experience with II exchanges. I've been trying to learn and get tips from this board over the years. So much to learn... We had an accommodation certificate due to expire in October which we recently redeemed for a week at Lakeshore Reserve in May. It is a 2 bedroom that sleeps 8. 

The code on our confirmation for this reservation via II site is: *HZZAB*

Did some research on other Lakeshore threads here and found the unit codes for each resort....am I correct that this should be the 2 bedroom unit that locks off into two 1 bedroom master suites?

I know there are many variations among the 2 bedroom units here...anyone know the exact layout of this room type? 1 King and a sofa bed in each room? 1 king bedroom and 2 Queens in the 2nd bedroom? 2 Queens in each bedroom? 

Has anyone stayed in this unit and maybe have pictures? 

Right now there are 3 adults going with no children but we possibly might add on 1 more person if the layout will give us
a nice amount of space and privacy.

Are these units specific to a certain building or 2? Any idea what view we may have or be able to request?

We all may be too exhausted to do Disney...looking forward to just enjoying the grounds and the Orlando area.. may do a few day trips perhaps.

Looking forward to being at Lakeshore since I've noticed that it seems to be a favorite among everyone here!


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 1, 2015)

Go HERE 

Scroll down to see some room types shown....then click "Show all" below the pics on the bottom left area of the screen to make sure you are seeing all room types.  

Then find this specific room type (there are 2 listed...you want the second one...should be in the second row)
2 Bedroom Villa
Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King, Sofa beds: 2, Bathrooms: 2 

Make sure you are selecting that exact room type from the 2nd row of specific room type pics.

Then click the leftmost little icon under that listing (its just to the left of "view details")....after clicking that icon, some room pics will appear and among the pics that pop up is a room layout.  If you have the correct room type, you should see that it has 2 kitchens, 2 living rooms, etc.  

I'm pretty sure that is the room layout you received.  

That should answer whatever questions you have regarding the layout.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is the floorplan of the deluxe 2BR unit at Lakeshore Reserve. From the link that Fasttr posted.


----------



## lwhitt (Apr 1, 2015)

Fasttr and Dioxide45,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Wow..I'm not familiar with this layout...looks as if they are 2 separate units...2 kitchens? 2 balconies? 2 living/dining areas?

These features are what makes it a lockout?

So both Queen sleeper sofas are definitely in that 2nd guest bedroom? No sleeper sofa in a living room area as there is at Oceanwatch?

Also, how far is the airport from Lakeshore? We normally drive most places, even to Myrtle Beach but we do not have the motivation to drive these many miles over 2 days. 

This time we shall fly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2015)

The sleeper sofas are in the living room area of each unit.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 1, 2015)

lwhitt said:


> Fasttr and Dioxide45,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...



Those features are what makes it a "2 bedroom unit that locks off into two 1 bedroom master suites" as you indicated in your initial post.  It is a very unusual room type....can't say I have seen it anywhere other than at Lakeshore.  Not to say other locations don't have them, but it is certainly not a normal layout you tend to find.

As for how far from the airport...we were just there in early March, and as I recall, it was a pretty quick drive....can't be more than 15 minutes or so.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Those features are what makes it a "2 bedroom unit that locks off into two 1 bedroom master suites" as you indicated in your initial post.  It is a very unusual room type....can't say I have seen it anywhere other than at Lakeshore.  Not to say other locations don't have them, but it is certainly not a normal layout you tend to find.
> 
> As for how far from the airport...we were just there in early March, and as I recall, it was a pretty quick drive....can't be more than 15 minutes or so.



I think they have similar units at Shadow Ridge Enclaves.


----------



## lwhitt (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification on the sleeper sofas guys!

It's been 20 years since we've been to Orlando. Did all things Disney then but wouldn't recognize the place now due to all of the changes.

This is gonna be like a whole new world.

Fasttr, how was your vacation there in March? 

Was it your 1st time at Lakeshore?

We may go to Disney for a day or two, but looking to get all input from Tuggers here on non-Disney things to do and see, best restaurants, day trip ideas that you may have...thanks!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 1, 2015)

You can have a great time enjoying the resort amenities. Still, I would spend one day with the mouse ️

Here are two restaurant recommendations: The Coop and 4 Rivers BBQ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenns (Apr 2, 2015)

lwhitt said:


> We may go to Disney for a day or two, but looking to get all input from Tuggers here on non-Disney things to do and see, best restaurants, day trip ideas that you may have...thanks!


Sea World is just down the street.  We finally went during Thanksgiving 2013 and had a great time (better than expected).


----------



## Deej82 (Apr 2, 2015)

Definitely don't miss 4 Rivers BBQ!  +1 to that vote!!!! Bit of a hike but SO worth it. MMMM Brisket.... 

For an Ice Cream treat, there's a pretty new little place called Ginther's Swirls that's on International Drive next to Walgreens just south of Central Florida Parkway.  It's great and only a few blocks from you.

You can take either the North or South exit from the MCO airport and it's about a 15-20 minute drive max with a couple toll stops.  We have been using South exit lately.. just never busy except for Disney Magical Express.  There is a HESS gas station at the corner of International Drive and the Greeneway/World Center Drive that usually has the lowest fuel price around when you need to fill up.  Use the GasBuddy app and don't get ripped off at tourist-hiked gas stations.

I'd definitely say more than 1 day to visit the house of mouse is in order.. May is a GREAT time to go.  The heat won't be turned up yet outside and the crowds are at the low point between spring break and the start of summer vacation.  Still I'd maximize your day and try to get there before park opening time when crowd will be lowest and you can do the most.  Parking is an unfortunate $17/day at WDW now so sorry about that.  So many great places to eat, but definitely get reservations ahead for any sit-down dining you would enjoy on WDW property. Use www.easywdw.com advice for what day to visit the parks you want based on load, events, etc to save yourselves time.

We stayed at Lakeshore for the first time before a cruise in Feb. and it was lovely.  Definitely a return location for us.. probably if we weren't going to the parks every day since it's the farthest but still not inconvenient.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just snagged a 3BR Townhouse for Feb 2016.

Will be awesome to be in that style room.  We have stayed in all the others.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 2, 2015)

For Lakeshoe, within II they have 1 bedrooms with a Kitchen (K). and 1 bedrooms with a Limited Kitchen (LK).  Can anyone clarify on the difference?  I couldn't tell based on Marriott of MVCs website via room layout.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Apr 2, 2015)

lwhitt said:


> Wow..I'm not familiar with this layout...looks as if they are 2 separate units...2 kitchens? 2 balconies? 2 living/dining areas?
> 
> These features are what makes it a lockout?


Typical Marriott Vacation Club 2BR lock-offs have a 1BR master suite and an efficiency, connected by a door that can be locked from either side or can be left unlocked/open when somebody has both sides.

At Lakeshore Reserve, deluxe lock-offs have a 1BR master suite and a guest suite that's *more* than an efficiency but *less* than a traditional 1BR master suite.

The guest suite (smaller side) has a limited kitchen, a small dining table (4 chairs), no private washer/dryer, a shower/tub combo (rather than a deluxe bathroom with both), and no lounge chairs on the balcony.

As a standalone 1BR suite, the master suite is definitely better than the guest suite. But a 1BR guest suite is definitely better than a traditional efficiency.

As a 2BR villa, the two sides together are wonderful for families or two couples traveling together.

Lakeshore Reserve also had traditional 2BR lock-offs.


----------



## disneymom1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lakeshore has 2 different types 1 bedrooms on Marriott.com.  The only difference I see is room size - 788 vs 822 sq feet.  Both have a balcony.  Which one is the 1 bedroom size of the traditional 2 bedroom lock-off vs the 2 master suites?  Is there any difference in the 2 types of units?  Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2015)

hangloose said:


> For Lakeshoe, within II they have 1 bedrooms with a Kitchen (K). and 1 bedrooms with a Limited Kitchen (LK).  Can anyone clarify on the difference?  I couldn't tell based on Marriott of MVCs website via room layout.





disneymom1 said:


> Lakeshore has 2 different types 1 bedrooms on Marriott.com.  The only difference I see is room size - 788 vs 822 sq feet.  Both have a balcony.  Which one is the 1 bedroom size of the traditional 2 bedroom lock-off vs the 2 master suites?  Is there any difference in the 2 types of units?  Thank you!



The smaller 1BR is the left side unit in the floor plan in post #3. The larger 1BR is the right. The one on the right is the more traditional 1BR per Marriott standards.

The main difference is that the smaller side doesn't have an oven, and only a two burner cook top. The smaller 1BR also does not have in unit laundry. I believe it only had dining seating for four instead of six.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Apr 3, 2015)

There are two different kinds of 2BR lock-off villas at Lakeshore Reserve:

(conventional) "Two-Bedroom/Two-Bath Lock-Off Villa"
Deluxe "Two-Bedroom/Two-Bath Lock-Off Villa with Two Master Suites"
I believe that *hangloose* and *disneymom1* are asking about two different things.

*hangloose* is asking about Lakeshore Reserve 1BR "K" and "LK" villas in II. 
"K" (full kitchen) can be the 1BR Master Suite of either kind of lock-off.
"LK" (limited kitchen) is the Guest Suite side of the Deluxe. As noted earlier, it's sort of a cross between an efficiency and traditional 1BR Master Suite. (My understanding is that it's designated as a Deluxe Studio on the MVCI point chart.)
*disneymom1* seems to be asking about the two different kinds of traditional Master Suites. Their size and functionality are similar. Both have full kitchens. The Deluxe has a different floor plan, a table for 8 (instead of a table for 6), and slightly more square footage.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2015)

lwhitt said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the sleeper sofas guys!
> 
> It's been 20 years since we've been to Orlando. Did all things Disney then but wouldn't recognize the place now due to all of the changes.
> 
> ...



Hi lwhitt,

See this previous Tug thread for Other Things to Do in the Orlando Area

For additional info, also see this Tug Thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61910


Enjoy your trip


Richard

P.S. Forgot to add that if you decide to go to the Morse Museum and/or do the boat trip on Lake Osceola, if you
do a Map Search online for how to get their - ignore the Map Search Advice on how to travel once you're off the freeway - Take W. Fairbanks Avenue until it intersects with North Park Avenue and make a Left on North Park Ave
and travel north to get to the museum. The shops and restuarants of North Park are a destination in themselves. This route is usually not included in online map searches.


----------



## Safti (Apr 3, 2015)

*Site listing all floor plans?*

Can anyone direct me to the site which shows all the different floor plans for various villas at Lakeshore. I have locked off my 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore (highest TDI) and am hoping to trade for 2x two bedrooms at a lower demand week.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 3, 2015)

Safti said:


> Can anyone direct me to the site which shows all the different floor plans for various villas at Lakeshore. I have locked off my 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore (highest TDI) and am hoping to trade for 2x two bedrooms at a lower demand week.



This should do it....  http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/mcolr-marriotts-lakeshore-reserve/

Click on "Related Documents" and a list will appear.


----------



## icydog (Apr 3, 2015)

I own two of those deluxe units. Our intent was to stay in Orlando for a month.  Since both sides have a living room, with a door to the bedroom, this would have been fantastic--since my husband slept later than I did. You know the old saying don't you,_ "You plan and God laughs"_ My husband died the year we were supposed to go there for our first trip.  

I haven't been able to use my owner weeks "_back to back_" using the my-vacation club.com website yet. It seems impossible to do. Next week I'm going to try to get a vacation advisor to try and help me. If that doesn't work then I'll trade for DC points or MRPs. 

I've been lucky with trades especially as an owner there. I still haven't stayed in my unit but I'm going to in September.   I've been in a traditional lockoff and town homes, but I really can't wait to try my own deluxe configuration. 

Bottom line, you're lucky you got that trade. My maintenance fees are some of the highest in the country and certainly the highest of all the resorts I own.  I love it there.. It's incredible and you'll love it too!!


----------



## Safti (Apr 3, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> This should do it....  http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/mcolr-marriotts-lakeshore-reserve/
> 
> Click on "Related Documents" and a list will appear.



Thanks. I went on the site and looked at all the floor plans. It doesn't say which ones are deluxe or  unit codes though.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2015)

hangloose said:


> For Lakeshoe, within II they have 1 bedrooms with a Kitchen (K). and 1 bedrooms with a Limited Kitchen (LK).  Can anyone clarify on the difference?  I couldn't tell based on Marriott of MVCs website via room layout.



The LK is listed on Marriott.com as a "larger guest room" rather than a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2015)

Safti said:


> Thanks. I went on the site and looked at all the floor plans. It doesn't say which ones are deluxe or  unit codes though.



If you want to know which is the 2BR deluxe it's the 2BR with 4 TVs. 1,375 sq ft. It's the 6th one on the list.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2015)

You can also find floor plans at www.marriottvacationclub.com. Go to Destinations and find the resort you want to look at. Then there is a link to the floor plans in the upper right. Here is the link to the Lakeshore Reserve page.

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-lakeshore-reserve/overview.shtml

*Typical 2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa with 2 Master Suites*


----------



## lwhitt (May 15, 2015)

brigechols said:


> You can have a great time enjoying the resort amenities. Still, I would spend one day with the mouse ️
> 
> Here are two restaurant recommendations: The Coop and 4 Rivers BBQ.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sorry for the long delay in getting back to this thread. Thank you everyone for your info on the villa layout,  restaurant and area info. I am very much looking forward to relaxing and enjoying the resort amenities since the grounds and amenities look beautiful.

Yes, we will spend 1 day with the mouse.  Gotta decide which park to go to. But we will also do Downtown Disney, Universal City Walk and we have never been to a Madame Tussauds so we are gonna do that.  We may visit people we know in Brooksville one day and we might wanna take a day to do a beach getaway.


----------



## lwhitt (May 15, 2015)

Deej82 said:


> Definitely don't miss 4 Rivers BBQ!  +1 to that vote!!!! Bit of a hike but SO worth it. MMMM Brisket....
> 
> For an Ice Cream treat, there's a pretty new little place called Ginther's Swirls that's on International Drive next to Walgreens just south of Central Florida Parkway.  It's great and only a few blocks from you.
> 
> ...



So many great tips. Thank you for the tips on directions from the airport, gas stations etc. We will have a rental SUV.

Another vote for 4 Rivers BBQ....must be good. I've had to work both times my family went to Williamsburg over the past 2 years but my parents rave about this BBQ place there called 'Red Hot & Blue' I think it is. I guess they'll be able to see if this place is comparable.


----------



## lwhitt (May 15, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi lwhitt,
> 
> See this previous Tug thread for Other Things to Do in the Orlando Area
> 
> ...




Thank you for the links to the other threads regarding things to do in Orlando and surrounding areas. Good stuff....


----------



## lwhitt (May 15, 2015)

icydog said:


> I own two of those deluxe units. Our intent was to stay in Orlando for a month.  Since both sides have a living room, with a door to the bedroom, this would have been fantastic--since my husband slept later than I did. You know the old saying don't you,_ "You plan and God laughs"_ My husband died the year we were supposed to go there for our first trip.
> 
> I haven't been able to use my owner weeks "_back to back_" using the my-vacation club.com website yet. It seems impossible to do. Next week I'm going to try to get a vacation advisor to try and help me. If that doesn't work then I'll trade for DC points or MRPs.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry about your husband. I know it will never be the same but hopefully you have family and friends to vacation with to still make great memories with. We bought our 2 weeks at Oceanwatch with my grandparents in mind esp for my grandfather since he *LOVED*  Myrtle Beach. He passed away 2 years ago but we still love it there.

You have trouble booking consecutive weeks at Lakeshore
Reserve?

For 2015, we had trouble booking consecutive weeks at Oceanwatch in terms of getting the time we prefer. We like early to mid Sept and of course I know many other people do too. So this year we don't check in until a few days before Oct and are there until mid Oct. Of course we are always on the phone right at 9am 13 months out but there have been several years where it seemed it didn't  really matter. I have not tried booking online via the website like you are doing.

Wow..how high are MF for Lakeshore Reserve?


----------



## n777lt (May 16, 2015)

icydog said:


> I haven't been able to use my owner weeks "_back to back_" using the my-vacation club.com website yet. It seems impossible to do. Next week I'm going to try to get a vacation advisor to try and help me. If that doesn't work then I'll trade for DC points or MRPs.


Icydog, the key is that you have been trying to get your reservation on the website -- but because you have two weeks, you can CALL 13 months out, instead of waiting until 12 months out to make your reservation. (The 13-month-out advantage isn't available on the website unfortunately. :annoyed

Check on the website to determine the release dates (or call a VOA ahead of time and ask) and then call in at 8 am Eastern on the 13-month-out date, and you should be able to book your two weeks consecutively.  We've never had a problem 13 months out at LR. 

Good luck!
L


----------

